# Are the bindings too small? (pics)



## zelda (Feb 13, 2013)

Are these bindings too small?

Shoes size 9W. Bindings goes from 6-10 (W).































Any disadvantages on having short bindings? My old bindings are as long as my shoes at the front. I'm afraid it will feel funny.. hmm..


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

I think they look good. Did you adjust the toe ramp? Looks like you could extend it under your toe just a bit more.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

blackbeard said:


> I think they look good. Did you adjust the toe ramp? Looks like you could extend it under your toe just a bit more.


+1

10 chars


----------



## zelda (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes, the toe ramp is already extended as far as possible. 

Does it still look good? 

Thanks for quick respond


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

For what it's worth, my toes extend a bit further past my toe-ramp (which is also extended all the way) than in your picture and it's never been a problem for me. Are the bindings comfortable? That's important.


----------



## return2heaven (Jan 28, 2009)

that looks good. your toe ramps should only extend to the point where your boot starts curving up, never all the way to the tip of the boot. in your photo you could even bring that ramp back 1 notch


----------



## zelda (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok. Thanks a lot.

Yeah, they feel comfortable here in the livingroom at least (lol) So hopefully they will do the trick! 

This is my first park/freestyle board/bindings. So I'm not quite sure how the bindings are supposed to look/feel.


I think I have to lean the highback a bit forward though, to eliminate the gap between highback and boot? So my boots will come even a bit more forward.


----------



## kathrynsteezy (Jan 26, 2013)

They look fine to me. And I just ordered these bindings online. How do you like them so far?


----------



## zelda (Feb 13, 2013)

They look and feel good, I think. Seems like they are good of quality. Really glad they weren't too small for my boots.

I'm going to try them this weekend, with my new board, so hopefully I'll like them


----------



## kathrynsteezy (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice I got a new board too(Salomon Oh yeah 2013), im still waiting for it in the mail what kind of board did you get?


----------



## zelda (Feb 13, 2013)

K2 Lime Lite.  So excited to try it out.


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

zelda said:


> Any disadvantages on having short bindings? My old bindings are as long as my shoes at the front. I'm afraid it will feel funny.. hmm..


If the bindings are too small , your toes will hang off the board too much. The left boot is W small 3-6 with a M 9.5 boot. Compare the toe over hang eith the left and right boot. I set the binding as far back as possible but my toes were too far forward. I made a fast hard toe side turn , my toe lifted the board off the snow and I went flying.


----------



## kathrynsteezy (Jan 26, 2013)

just got the same bindings and i'm having the same problem! I have a small boot (sz 6) with small bindings and they look just like your pics. :/


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

kathrynsteezy said:


> just got the same bindings and i'm having the same problem! I have a small boot (sz 6) with small bindings and they look just like your pics. :/


My pic or Original poster?


----------



## kathrynsteezy (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry haha I meant the original poster. But it might look like your picture because I haven't put the bindings on my board yet.


----------



## return2heaven (Jan 28, 2009)

edlo said:


> If the bindings are too small , your toes will hang off the board too much. The left boot is W small 3-6 with a M 9.5 boot. Compare the toe over hang eith the left and right boot. I set the binding as far back as possible but my toes were too far forward. I made a fast hard toe side turn , my toe lifted the board off the snow and I went flying.


hmm toestrap on top of the nitrane toe thing... how's that working out?


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

return2heaven said:


> hmm toestrap on top of the nitrane toe thing... how's that working out?


I love my bindings. 

It is a Frankenbinding the toestrap is useless , I carry it as a spare in case something blows up on my contraband strap or or my wife's cinch. I haven't had a problem in 3 years. A couple of years ago manufactures went crazy and toe strap were no longer standard, so I carry a spare, now that my wife actually brings two sets of boards and binding I could stop carrying this spare. 

I'm sad they discontinued the contraband. They did take a little more work to set up 

This is a Nitrane strap on a k2 cinch not a toe strap on a Nitrane


----------



## zelda (Feb 13, 2013)

edlo said:


> If the bindings are too small , your toes will hang off the board too much. The left boot is W small 3-6 with a M 9.5 boot. Compare the toe over hang eith the left and right boot. I set the binding as far back as possible but my toes were too far forward. I made a fast hard toe side turn , my toe lifted the board off the snow and I went flying.


Do you have one small and one big foot? What are the size of the right boot?


Got the board yesterday. Had to set the bindings as far back as possible, but when i did it the toes was perfect. 


Tried it out today, and I'm very happy with the board and bindings  Very comfortable and responsive.


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

zelda said:


> Do you have one small and one big foot? What are the size of the right .


Both of my feet are size M9.5 I wanted to ride something different so I rode my wife's board. I was too lazy to change out the front binding since the only screw driver I had was the one chained to the work bench. I was also curious if I could actually use her binding, I could just not very well.


----------

